# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أجمل ذكرياتي }..

## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
صور تغطيها صور هناك دراجتي الخضراء الصغيرة وهنا قطع الحلوة وهنا صورة لصندوق الحلوى الذي اهداه اخي الصغير لوالدتي حال عودتها 
وهذهِ آنا في أول يوم دراسي ....
بدأت تتعال الضحكات فهذه صورة أختي وهي تبكي خوفاً من (لعبة متناهيه في الصغر)
وبدأنا نسرد الذكريات 
ماذا عني ..!
وأول مانطقت به بابا ومن ثم أماه وبعد ذلك ..(عيش )--->أرز ههههه}...<<همتهادبتها  :bigsmile: 
وأختي بابا وماما ومن ثم (يين) بمعنى حسين هههه}..
وأول ما أخافني هو البطيخ الاحمر (الجح )
وأخافني أيضا ً الخس وأشياء كثيرة مضحكة 
وعندما كبرت قليلاً تعلقت في قميصي الوردي وعندما ذكرنا قميصي الوردي صرخت والدتي قائله 
"لآتذكروه جننتني به "ههههههههه}..
حتى كنت أرتديها يومياً كنت يومياً بعد الاستحمام أذهب مباشرة الى سله الغسيل لأخذه وأرتديه وذلك الوقت تبدأ معاناه والدتي 
.....ذكريات نسيناها أعاده لنا (photo album) ألبوم الصور ذكريات جداً جميله صور مضحكة ...
اتمنى كل من يقرأ الموضوع أن يتحفنا بذكريات طفولته ...
.........
يلآ زي ماطلعت فضايحي طلعوا فضايحكم ...هههه}..
أبي الكل يقول ذكرياته اذا مايذكر من الاول يقول عن اولادة اخوانه اي آحد ..مو شغلي هههه}..
يلآ بالانتظار ..
roo7 &re7an

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~*
*ههههههه ذكريآت مرره حلووهـ ...!*
*ذكرتيني بإيآم زمآن ..~*
*كنت ألعب مع أولآد عمي كووره <<< ماعندهآ بنآت عم كل ويآ الأولاد هع*
*وكنآ لمآ يتهآوشو لآزم ألقى لي مدآفع خطيير يكفخ كل اللي يزعلني هع ....!*
*يسـلموو روح وريحآن على الأطرووحه الروعهـ ...* 
*سلمت أنآملك ...~*
*يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيه ..!*
*لآعدمـ ...................~*
*كبريآء ...!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *مرآحب ..~*
> 
> *ههههههه ذكريآت مرره حلووهـ ...!*
> *ذكرتيني بإيآم زمآن ..~*
> *كنت ألعب مع أولآد عمي كووره <<< ماعندهآ بنآت عم كل ويآ الأولاد هع*
> *وكنآ لمآ يتهآوشو لآزم ألقى لي مدآفع خطيير يكفخ كل اللي يزعلني هع ....!*
> *يسـلموو روح وريحآن على الأطرووحه الروعهـ ...* 
> *سلمت أنآملك ...~*
> *يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيه ..!*
> ...



 السلام ع ـليكم}..
هههههه}..
واني عكسج كلنا بنات وبينا صبي واحد مسكين متغوي ههههه}..
ونااسة ايام الطفوله ...
مشكورة 
كـــــبرياء 
على مرورك الرائع 
 :bigsmile:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربركاته ..

 الله يعطيك العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربركاته ..
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> بوركتي ..
> 
> كل المودة



 السلآم ع ـليكم}..
كل الشكر 
شبكة الناصرة 
على المرور

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

موضوع شكله حلو
امم بس يمكن ماذكر شي لان عقلي مصدي هالوقت
بس حبيت اشكرك عليه
اجل تتخافي من الجح وكنت تحبي الوردي
وكاتبه لنا باخضر عمانا <<عذرا بس امزح معاك
لك مني ارقى التقدير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،، 
ماشاء الله ،، تقديم مُنتهى في الروعة ،،ودخول العنصر الفُكاهي بين سطوره أعطاه طابع مُختلف :) 
ذكرياتكِ جميلة عزيزتي ،، 
مجرد قراءتي لموضوعكِ ارتسمت على وجهي ابتسامة لذكريات مضت ،، 

اممم >>خلينا من الفصحة ،، 
كنت أحب الدُمى (صور العرايس) 
كانت عندي صورة طول الوقت مرافقتني >>تعتبرها بنتها هههههه على نيتها  
واروح وياها العزية وكل مكان >>متأثرة بأمها  
بس لاحظوا !! ترى العزية في لعبتي هي زاوية من البيت ،، خيالي صورها إنها العزية تعرفوا الأطفال>>تبرر  






أما من ناحية مصدر خوفي ورعبي كان القطط (السنانير )>>للحين  


شعرتُ باسترسال في كلماتي ،، لجمال ماطرحتي أخية ،، 

يسلم هالفكر الرائع يارب 
ويعطيك ربي العافية ،، 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> موضوع شكله حلو
> 
> امم بس يمكن ماذكر شي لان عقلي مصدي هالوقت
> بس حبيت اشكرك عليه
> اجل تتخافي من الجح وكنت تحبي الوردي
> وكاتبه لنا باخضر عمانا <<عذرا بس امزح معاك
> 
> لك مني ارقى التقدير



 السلام ع ـليكم}...
هههههه}.
غيري استايل المنتدى :toung: 
مشكورة خبيبتي على مرورك..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله ،، تقديم مُنتهى في الروعة ،،ودخول العنصر الفُكاهي بين سطوره أعطاه طابع مُختلف :) 
> ذكرياتكِ جميلة عزيزتي ،، 
> مجرد قراءتي لموضوعكِ ارتسمت على وجهي ابتسامة لذكريات مضت ،، 
> 
> اممم >>خلينا من الفصحة ،، 
> كنت أحب الدُمى (صور العرايس) 
> ...



السلام ع ـليكم}..
الله حركات يعني موبس خواتي :bigsmile: 
كانوا يحبوا هاللعبة يلبسوا عبي ويقعدون كانهم في عزية وعدهم بناتهم(العابهم) بس انه ماكنت العب جدي يعني ماتدكر كنت اسويهم بنات بس اشتري واسميهم وأفلت  :bigsmile: 
والسانير صراحة حتى اني اخاف منهم أموووت :amuse: 
........
أخية 
دمعة على السطور 
كل الشكر لمرورك 
أسعدني وأخجلني :embarrest:

----------


## شاري الطيب

*طرح روعه

ييسلمو  على الطرح

**ربي يعطيك العافيه

لاعدمناك*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
كل الشكر أخي
مشاري الطيب
لمرورك..

----------


## ألمع

موضوع حلو... وايد...
ذهبت ذات مساء مع أخي ... الذي يكبرني بسنتين.. إلى المزرعة ...
وبسبب كثرة اللعب .. (انقطع شسع نعلي) .... خخخخخخخ
فأقمت المناحة هناك على حذائي !!!!
ولم أرض بالرجوع حافياً ...ههههه من زود النظافة .......
فأعارني أخي العزيز حذاءه ... فرضيت بالرجوع...
و لكني من بعدها صرت أحب اللعب حافياً .... خخخخخخ ... خربتها...
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد،،،*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،*
*مقدمة راائعه اعجتني كثيراً،،،*
*وذكريااات حلوووة ولطيفه،،،*
*اذكر من طفولتي عندي كثير من الدميات،،،*
*هم بناتي طبعاً في عصر الطفوله ،،،*
*دائما اكنت اهتم فيهم احممهم والبسهم ملابس جديده ،،،*
*تتوقعي منوين ملابسهم <<عن الهدرة قولي،،،*
*اني اخيط ملابسهم كان عندي خيط وابرة وقطع قماش ،،،*
*اسوي ملابس على ذوقي ههههههه،،، ذكرتيني والله*
*اعذريني ع الاطاله خيتووو،،،*
*وكل الشكر لروعة الطرح،،،*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه،،،*
*دمتِ بود،،،*
*تحياتي لكِ،،،*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> موضوع حلو... وايد...
> ذهبت ذات مساء مع أخي ... الذي يكبرني بسنتين.. إلى المزرعة ...
> وبسبب كثرة اللعب .. (انقطع شسع نعلي) .... خخخخخخخ
> فأقمت المناحة هناك على حذائي !!!!
> ولم أرض بالرجوع حافياً ...ههههه من زود النظافة .......
> فأعارني أخي العزيز حذاءه ... فرضيت بالرجوع...
> و لكني من بعدها صرت أحب اللعب حافياً .... خخخخخخ ... خربتها...
> تحياتي



 السلام ع ـليكم},,,
كل الشكر 
ألمع 
لمروك الطريف :bigsmile:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد،،،*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،*
> *مقدمة راائعه اعجتني كثيراً،،،*
> *وذكريااات حلوووة ولطيفه،،،*
> *اذكر من طفولتي عندي كثير من الدميات،،،*
> *هم بناتي طبعاً في عصر الطفوله ،،،*
> *دائما اكنت اهتم فيهم احممهم والبسهم ملابس جديده ،،،*
> *تتوقعي منوين ملابسهم <<عن الهدرة قولي،،،*
> *اني اخيط ملابسهم كان عندي خيط وابرة وقطع قماش ،،،*
> ...



السلام ع ـليكم}..
اهلآ شذوووي...
اييي هذي كنت مبدعه فيها 
خياطة الملابس
 :amuse: 
وناسة هالشغله وتربح ..!؟ :toung: 
مشكووورة حبيبتي على المرور العطر

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*هع ذكرتي بأيام الطفولة <<وناسة هاذيك الايام ياليت ترجع*
*على طاري الطفولة يعجبني هالنك ( وصرنا كبار مثل ماكنا نتمنى والغريب شصار رجعنا نتمنا لو إنا بس بقينا صغار !!) <<بلا هذرة طولتي على الناسة ^_**
*ايه يوم اني صغيرة كنت كله ويا اخوي العب كورة مسدسات حرب وقتال <<ماعندي خوات العب وياهم بالبنات والباربي خخخخخخخخخخ*
*وكانوا امي وابوي يدرسوا فلما يجيئ وقت الاختبارت ويسافروا* 
*كنت اظل اني في بيت خالتي <<كانش قلتي قصة حياتش*
*وخالتي ماعندها الا بنات عاد هناك في بيت خالتي اصير بنية*
*مو زي الاول صبي*
*فلما يرجعوا امي وابوي دائما يقولوا عني اني صرت هادئة ومن ذا الكلام هع <<حلفي*
*ويومين وارجع للسيارات نننننننننننننننن هههههههههههههه قصدي العاب الأولاد*
*وكنت اخاف من لحشرات بكل انواعها*
*واذكر كان عندي عصفور مسميتنه رامي سويت حداد عليه اسبوع خخخخخخخخخ*

*مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الرائع*
*تسلمي*

*دموعهـ*

----------

